# Best plastic tire iron?



## santacruzdave (Nov 9, 2008)

I bent the heck out of one of my blue Park Tools tire irons. Mounting a new Pro 3 race on Ultegra 6700 tubeless rims. 

Got any suggestions for a more sturdy plastic tire iron?


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/Quik-Stik-Tire-Changer-colors-vary/dp/B0026LJTPI/ref=pd_sim_sg_2


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

The Quick Stik is pretty good.

With tubeless rims it usually helps to not let the tire bead go into the rim hooks until both sides of the tire are on the rim (Just try to keep everything in the center of the rim). Otherwise you'll bend another tire lever.


----------



## gumbafish (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm partial to the soma steel core tire levers, they are plastic but have a steel insert inside of them. They worked wonders on mountain bike tires, but I have to be a little more careful to not break the tip when using them for road tires since my tires are a tough fit on my wheels.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Campy*



santacruzdave said:


> I bent the heck out of one of my blue Park Tools tire irons. Mounting a new Pro 3 race on Ultegra 6700 tubeless rims.
> 
> Got any suggestions for a more sturdy plastic tire iron?


Campy makes a very strong and ergonomic tire lever. Don't know about availability.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

*soma vs quick stik*

i was a proponent of Soma levers too until i broke off the tip mounting typically tight continentals. the quick stik hasn't failed me yet. cheap too; i have one in the saddle bag of all three bikes.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

santacruzdave said:


> I bent the heck out of one of my blue Park Tools tire irons. Mounting a new Pro 3 race on Ultegra 6700 tubeless rims.
> 
> Got any suggestions for a more sturdy plastic tire iron?


I'll +3 (or whatever we're up to) for the quik stik.

No experience yet, but want to try the prestalever.


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Again, a vote for the Quik Stik. Have had the same one forever, never a problem mounting/unmounting a tire with it. Inexpensive and lasts.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I use the QuikStik and the Soma irons. I've never had the Soma irons break and I put more difficult tires then Conti on my rims, in fact I found Cont's to be about average to put on. I too have my QuikStik forever, the Soma irons I've had for about 8 years. Park also makes a steel core plastic iron.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

Pedro's


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Pedros +1 - the yellow ones


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

Pedro's Milk Levers


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Pedros.
Love em.
Btw, how did you bend the lever MOUNTING the tire?
Usually they get damaged removing tires.
Just curious.


----------



## ProjectX (Nov 8, 2011)

Another vote for Pedro's. Simply the best, buy 'em up while you still can. Our shop has an entire box of quick sticks and not long ago we were down to our last Pedro's, and everyone would go out of their way to find the single Pedro's instead of just grabbing a quick stick, every time.
The hooked lip makes it easy to grab on the tire and the thickness makes them super tough.


----------



## santacruzdave (Nov 9, 2008)

savageman,

Too much haste in trying to mount new tires prior to a early morning ride trying to get that last few inches of tire over the rim.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Pedro's.

Or if you can find them, Michelin (about the size of a stick of gum).


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

I've got Continental levers. Very flat so easy to carry but are durable and have the right bends in the right places to be easy to use.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

For mounting tough tires in your garage, nothing beats the Bead Jack.


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

I agree that the Bead Jack is great for mounting tires. Without it, I would never have gotten the GP4000 tires mounted on Reynolds DV3KC rims on my old bike. The Bead Jack is just a pain in the ass to carry on the road, though.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Yet another recommendation for Pedro's.


----------



## Feltrider05 (Jan 5, 2011)

quick stik


----------



## Crusty (Nov 25, 2009)

mimason said:


> Pedros +1 - the yellow ones


+2 The Pedros attach to spokes really well if you are trying to mount new tires for the first time.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW. I recommend using no levers to mount tires. Lube tire bead and tubes with talc or soapy water and mount tires by hand. I prefer talc as it has some staying power and helps in removing and installing the tire when needing to repair flats on the road. I've been using Pro3s on a number of different rims and have been able to mount them by hand in all cases so far. I use a single plastic lever to easily remove tires that have been previously lubed with talc. I haven't found a plastic tire lever that doesn't work fine when used with talc and technique.

I sprinkle some talc on the spare tube that I carry and wrap it in plastic wrap.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

looigi said:


> *FWIW. I recommend using no levers to mount tires. *Lube tire bead and tubes with talc or soapy water and mount tires by hand. I prefer talc as it has some staying power and helps in removing and installing the tire when needing to repair flats on the road. I've been using Pro3s on a number of different rims and have been able to mount them by hand in all cases so far. I use a single plastic lever to easily remove tires that have been previously lubed with talc. I haven't found a plastic tire lever that doesn't work fine when used with talc and technique.
> 
> I sprinkle some talc on the spare tube that I carry and wrap it in plastic wrap.


In a perfect world, mounting tires without levers would be my preference too. And unitl about 6 years ago, I was doing that. Then I ran into the mother of all tight fitting tires.A Vittoria Zaffiro on a Campy Rim. OMG!! I broke my Soma levers (the tip, like someone else here mentioned). I started using the SPin Doctor plastic on metal levers from Performance and those were OK. I used a Quick Stik and it was OK.

And then I started using the yellow Pedro's.

I haven't used anything else since.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Most of the reason tires are so tough to install is operator error not the tire. People installing tires are failing to make sure after you get as much of the tire on you can by hand to go around the rim squeezing the tire bead into the center of the rim allowing it to drop into the center grove freeing up space on that last section of tire.

In fact, as one poster mentioned, you can remove most tires without tools, again though you have to make sure the tire's bead is in that center grove first. 

See the site below on how to remove and install:

Bicycle Flat Tire Repair :: Removing and Installing Bike Tires by Hand

This works on about 95% of tire and wheel combinations. At one time I used Specialized Armadillo All Condition tires, and the sidewalls were so freaking stiff that tool less method did not work, in fact tire irons didn't work, I had to buy a tool called the VAR tire lever; see: randonneurextra: Making life easier: VAR tire lever If your not proficient at putting on tires or have weak hands that is one tool that will make your life very easy in that area without even a worry of pinching the tube.

I carry irons and the QuikStik in my saddle bag just in case it's cold out and my hands just don't want to work, or someone else has a flat and I can't get the tire off or back on bare handed. The QuikStik makes removing and putting on the bead very fast, in fact the record for the fastest tire removal and replacement is done using a QuikStik.

Also keep in mind brand new tires will be more difficult then used ones (some being real difficult), but once the tire is on for awhile they become easier to mount and dismount.

Yellow Pedros? Other tire levers broke but not those? I knew people that broke those levers too. Their just plastic.


----------



## tysonracing (Apr 21, 2012)

pedro's for the win. 

roll the tire with your hands as far as you can, then for the last few inches go for the lever.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Michelin -- but it seems they aren't made/sold anymore? They aren't stiff and hence don't damage a rim nor break.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

MMinSC said:


> Pedro's


Yep, any colour.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Michelin road tires are some of the worst-mounting tires, on the planet. I've broken Pedro's, Quik Stik, and Lezyne levers....until I discovered a metal lever, coated with plastic. That one did the trick!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Zachariah said:


> Michelin road tires are some of the worst-mounting tires, on the planet. I've broken Pedro's, Quik Stik, and Lezyne levers....until I discovered a metal lever, coated with plastic. That one did the trick!


Which lever was it, I'm only aware of two, one by Soma and the other by Park. I like the Soma but never tried the Park. Some people were claiming the tip of the Soma's were breaking, I've never had that problem with those levers, but maybe the Park is built better?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

froze said:


> Which lever was it, I'm only aware of two, one by Soma and the other by Park. I like the Soma but never tried the Park. Some people were claiming the tip of the Soma's were breaking, I've never had that problem with those levers, but maybe the Park is built better?


I have the Soma lever. Much cheaper, for almost the same quality.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Anything but the blue park tools ones.


----------



## clbike (Jun 24, 2011)

I am also a huge fan of the Pedro's tire levers.


----------



## Glynis27 (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't tried the Pedros levers, but my favorite are the Bontrager levers. They are red plastic. I like them because they are made from strong and slippery plastic. The tip is also rounded nicely so as not to pinch tubes.


----------



## MS150Rider66 (Apr 30, 2009)

More thumbs up for Pedro's tire levers. Nice they come in diffrent colors and the Yellow color is best because when you lay them down and move around a bit you seem to forget where you lay them...


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't Park tool levers

bontrager levers work great for me.... even mounting the PiTA specialized 2bliss tires on my notubes MTB rims


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

I like the yellow Pedros tire levers the best. I've used many plastic tire levers over the years and have found the Pedros levers work best for me. For particularly tough to install tires, I use the Tire Bead Jack.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*That's easy. .*

The VAR if you can find them. I bought 3 of them:
http://blog.consumerpla.net/2011/04/var-best-bike-tire-levers.html


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

QQUIKM3 said:


> The VAR if you can find them. I bought 3 of them:
> http://blog.consumerpla.net/2011/04/var-best-bike-tire-levers.html


Those VAR tools are actually very slick tool especially for difficult to install tires. I have one because I had to use Specialized Armadillo tires due to goatheads in So Calif high desert area, and those tires were murder to put on even with trying to get the tire bead into the center channel. I bent my old set of AL levers, so I bought some tough plastic Pedros and broke those, then I saw the VAR and no more broken tire levers and it made the tires easy to put on. I still have the tool and still carry it in my bag but I never have to use since I stopped using Armadillo's, I carry it in case I run into someone with a flat and the tire is a pain in the arse to put on.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Where do you get the var? I only see packs of 25 on amazon.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

[shrugs] These work for my Campy Neutrons with Conti 4000S.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> Where do you get the var? I only see packs of 25 on amazon.


I found mine at an LBS in Bakersfield CA, he probably bought it in the 25 pack then put them on the shelves. The VAR's are difficult to find in LBS's; so here's one place, just scan down to the bottom of the page: cycles de ORO's current in stock vintage stuff


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Does the VAR fit in a seat bag? If not the Kool Stop Tire Bead Jack looks like it works just as well and is easily purchased online. I just ordered the Kool Stop after pinching a couple tubes mounting my Gator Hardshells with levers.

I use Pedro levers and they seem to be extremely tough.

Not my video BTW, I found it on google.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

The Specialized Prybabys are the best tire levers I've ever used. Do a Google search and many others agree. These were thin enough to easily slip under the tire bead while on the rim, then you flip them over and they hook up to the spokes securely. They came in sets of three and were thin and light enough so you could stash them with you on a ride.

I can never figure out why Specialized discontinued them. In their last days, only CRC had them, where I was able to buy several backup sets.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Dunbar said:


> Does the VAR fit in a seat bag? If not the Kool Stop Tire Bead Jack looks like it works just as well and is easily purchased online. I just ordered the Kool Stop after pinching a couple tubes mounting my Gator Hardshells with levers.
> 
> I use Pedro levers and they seem to be extremely tough.
> 
> Not my video BTW, I found it on google.


Yes the VAR easily fits inside a standard size seat bag, the Kool Stop Tire Bead Jack works just as well but actually takes more bag space and won't fit in most standard bags due to it's 9 inch length x 3.2 inch width vs just 5 inches length and 1 inch width for the VAR.

If you web search VAR Super Tyre Tool you'll get quite a few places that sell them.


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

Pedro's


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

froze said:


> Yes the VAR easily fits inside a standard size seat bag.


I wish I would've known that a few days ago since I just received the Kool Stop today. Oh well, the VAR looks like it still might take up too much space in my saddle bag.


----------



## harrypy (Dec 30, 2011)

Broomwagon said:


> I agree that the Bead Jack is great for mounting tires. Without it, I would never have gotten the GP4000 tires mounted on Reynolds DV3KC rims on my old bike. The Bead Jack is just a pain in the ass to carry on the road, though.


Cut the top two inches off the handle to make them more likely to fit in a tool bag. I've never had to put my hand on that part. The other way I carry one is in one of those plastic hand pump holders designed to fit under the wb cage (a few bucks at Performance).


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Dunbar said:


> I wish I would've known that a few days ago since I just received the Kool Stop today. Oh well, the VAR looks like it still might take up too much space in my saddle bag.


Depending on your bag, but my VAR plus a whole lot of other stuff fits in my bag with no problem. I have a expandable wedge under the seat type of bag. And the Var fits length wise with about an inch to spare. If you have one of those minimalist bag then not much can fit in those anyways. But I ride in remote areas so I need a larger bag to carry everything I might need if I have a problem. 

For the low cost of the VAR you could order one and keep the VAR in the bag and the Kool Stop in your home shop.

But if you have tough to install tires and can basically be only put on with a Kool Stop then what good is the Kool Stop if you can't take it with you? You get a flat on the road and you're walking, or calling someone to come get you. I'm not that kind of person, I don't call for any reason, if I call someone to come get me it's because I'm in the hospital.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

froze said:


> But if you have tough to install tires and can basically be only put on with a Kool Stop then what good is the Kool Stop if you can't take it with you?


The Kool Stop is too big to fit in my saddle bag, the VAR probably could fit by carefully arranging everything. The Gator Hardshells are doable with just levers but it's more of a time saving thing. I hate getting flats on a ride so the last thing I want to do on the side of the road is spend 15-20 minutes fighting to get a tire on the rim. Or worse, pinching a hole in the tube and having to redo everything. I haven't had a puncture since installing the Hardshells so, knowing me, I'll probably end up buying the VAR after that happens


----------



## nacnac3 (Dec 27, 2002)

Pedro's for me too.


----------

